# Keep in touch



## Rebsi

Hello again,

I'm looking for the Tagalog translation of "keep in touch".

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## mataripis

Rebsi said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I'm still looking for the correct translation of these words and phrases....
> 
> 5) keep in touch
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!


Rebsi. ...5)Keep in touch- laging umugnay o makipag usap o makipagkita.


----------



## latchiloya

Rebsi said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I'm looking for the Tagalog translation of "keep in touch".
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!



Since keep in touch is an idiomatic expression, logic is needed. the said context denotes to maintain the communication with someone. And the denotation has the equivalent Filipino phrases: "balitaan mo kami/ako", "sulat ka", "tawag ka".

in addition, this rule does not apply to all idioms(e.g. an eye for an eye)^^


----------



## mataripis

Tawag ka lang lagi.


----------

